# electrical fireplace model FL28-R



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

my fireplace stopped working a week ago.the buttons to turn on the fire display and the heater are jammed.i lost my remote for it so i cant test it to see if the buttons are the problem,dont really no whats the issue.


----------

